

You say he’s just a friend: a critique of Path and the Social Graph - abraham
http://blog.sproutbox.com/2010/11/16/you-say-hes-just-a-friend-a-critique-of-path-and-the-social-graph/

======
danielrhodes
There are two problems here that exist for Path. The first is the interface
problem: the complexity of your social relationships rarely fit into a neat,
usable, and efficient design. The second bigger problem though is that to
achieve any level of intimacy with the people you actually care about you have
to first already have a good percentage of your connections already using the
service to make it work. Since new services can't achieve that scale quickly,
the only option is to optimize for loose-tie connections until you can.
Facebook, despite all its privacy woes, is in the best position to do that.
It's too bad, because while Path does have the right intentions and something
that people might actually want, the likelihood of them reaching a scale where
it can be achieved while still keeping to their principles is highly unlikely.

